

Stopping the Edward Snowden in your Organisation - infosecbuzz
http://collaboristablog.com/2014/02/stopping-edward-snowden-in-your-organisation/

======
dalke
Huh. And not one word about not radicalizing your employees and contractors by
carrying out secret business which is contrary to the public good, and lying
about it.

Or are model employees supposed to be minions and do that?

More business-y, this shows a (well-known) limitation to 5-whys analysis.
There are very different endpoints with the same analysis, depending on what
you focus on.

------
poopsintub
The Edward Snowden of your organization is too smart for you to ever think
you'll be able to stop him from doing whatever he wants.

